# Hummus without Tahini



## Douzer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right forum or not!
trying to come up with a low fat hummus, thinking of trying to leave out the tahiini (could be sacrilidge ).
Here's my thoughts:
Chic peas, roasted garlic, onions, cumin, olive oil, juice half lemon, salt and pepper.

Any further suggestions or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

Try toasted sesame oil, or use a mortar and pestle to ground up sesame seeds.  I would do a combination of the two if you can, because the toasted sesame oil may be too strong on its own.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 13, 2009)

Ditto adding ground sesame seeds.
PLEASE post results!


----------



## Douzer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Will deffo ground sesamse seeds and post results.  Must check the kcal and sat fat of tahini and see how bad (or good) it is.


----------



## granniero (Dec 13, 2009)

I use all the things you named, and when I have them, also roasted red peppers from a jar. I just don't buy tahini, afraid of not being able to use it all before going bad, even in fridge. I have made it with and w/out sesame seeds, no big difference to me, tho I can see how the sesame oil might be a good idea if you wanted the oil, I use a dab of olive oil.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 13, 2009)

Recently, I was watching the food network and one of the chef's made a hummus using plain yogurt, garbanzo beans, olive oil, and lemon juice for the base of the hummus.  Since I am not a huge tahini fan this sounded really good.  So, you could use her recipe for the base ingredients and then add other ingredients that you like.

Here is a link to the recipe.  Dill Hummus


----------



## Lynan (Dec 18, 2009)

Tahini or sesame oil can very easily be omitted with no problem...in fact you will find many recipes about that do not include it. Add a little cayenne or chili for a bit of a kick along with some cumin.


----------

